# Broke Kumite?



## Yeti (Aug 23, 2007)

I came across the term 'Broke Kumite' the other day, and have no idea what that means. I know Ippon Kumite is one step sparring, but have no idea what Broke Kumite represents. So...what does it mean?


----------



## twendkata71 (Aug 23, 2007)

I am not sure what that refers to. I know broken rhythem in kumite, is where you break the opponents fighting rhythem, and take advantage. This is different than unbalancing(kazushi) an opponent.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 23, 2007)

I also have never heard of this type of statement.


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 23, 2007)

Sensei Funk in Meriden,CT uses that term in his teachings. I have heard some of his students metion it.  I believe his school has a website that may have some info.  

I think "twendkata71" may have explained it correctly.


----------



## Yeti (Aug 23, 2007)

twendkata71 said:


> I am not sure what that refers to. I know broken rhythem in kumite, is where you break the opponents fighting rhythem, and take advantage. This is different than unbalancing(kazushi) an opponent.


Makes sense. 
Thanks - and thanks to all.


----------



## chinto (Aug 24, 2007)

Yeti said:


> I came across the term 'Broke Kumite' the other day, and have no idea what that means. I know Ippon Kumite is one step sparring, but have no idea what Broke Kumite represents. So...what does it mean?


 
it refers to a kumite series of brakes and throws. the throws are of a type that you CAN NOT role out of, and the brakes are self explanitory.  ( in case you dont get it.. it referes to brakeing limbs.. usualy combined wth a throw and or sweep  and finish )  these are techniques that are normaly uper Kyu rank .. and are defenenty NOT sport orianted.


----------



## Yeti (Aug 24, 2007)

chinto said:


> it refers to a kumite series of brakes and throws. the throws are of a type that you CAN NOT role out of, and the brakes are self explanitory.  ( in case you dont get it.. it referes to brakeing limbs.. usualy combined wth a throw and or sweep  and finish )  these are techniques that are normaly uper Kyu rank .. and are defenenty NOT sport orianted.


Thank You! That actually sounds really fun...but then again, I guess I am a little twisted!


----------



## chinto (Aug 24, 2007)

Yeti said:


> Thank You! That actually sounds really fun...but then again, I guess I am a little twisted!


 

it is, and its kinda scarry on the throws for the uki... as the one makeing the throw you have to lower them so they do Not get Seriously Hurt... as in if you dont you will hurt your classmate badly... very badly!


----------

